# Zac - 1 year old Blue Nethie needs a home - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Sex: Male
Age(s): 1 year
Name(s): Zac
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated. 
Reason for rehoming: Previous owner did not realise the cost and commitment of keeping rabbits.
Will the group be split: We would like Zac to go to a home where he can be paired with a speyed female. We can offer help with bonding if needed. If you would like Zac but do not have a female to pair with him, please ask as we usually have other rabbits in.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Other: Zac is a cheeky boy and full of character! He is good with people and friendly and is teeny tiny!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*bump* 

he's gorgeous too


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I wish you were based in the northeast. I'm in Newcastle. Some of these rabbits are so adorable, but I would probs need help bonding one with Rini as I dont know whether she would react well with another bun.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Rini said:


> I wish you were based in the northeast. I'm in Newcastle. Some of these rabbits are so adorable, but I would probs need help bonding one with Rini as I dont know whether she would react well with another bun.


All rabbits like a friend  its very easy to bond rabbits xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow stunning! I wish I could have him, but I must control myself, rabbits live a long long time


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> All rabbits like a friend  its very easy to bond rabbits xx


My rabbit doesnt like things nearing her, especially her chest, so I dunno if she would calm down around another rabbit that would want to be close.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

He is gorgeous, hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Rini said:


> My rabbit doesnt like things nearing her, especially her chest, so I dunno if she would calm down around another rabbit that would want to be close.


i rekon she would  x


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> i rekon she would  x


I hope she would but I would be devastated if they hurt each other and I had to dump the other rabbit in a shelter


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Rini said:


> I hope she would but I would be devastated if they hurt each other and I had to dump the other rabbit in a shelter


 rescues do 'dating' for rabbits? They do a little blind date for them and see if they get on. If they dont they move on to the next one. They will never get really badly hurt unless the person bonding them doesnt know what there doing and just puts them all together in a run and leaves them.

Most rescues also offer rescue back up incase things dont go as planned. You will never have to 'dump the other rabbit in a shelter'  x


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

If they wouldnt bond I would have to shelter the new rabbit as I couldnt have two housed separately as I dont have the space. Which seems a little harsh to me. And I will have to find out if any shelters near me do the dating. I did look around but the one i was thinking about actually doesnt have any small animals at the moment i think. Plus Rini has been stressing herself out so much recently on journeys.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Rini said:


> If they wouldnt bond I would have to shelter the new rabbit as I couldnt have two housed separately as I dont have the space. Which seems a little harsh to me. And I will have to find out if any shelters near me do the dating. I did look around but the one i was thinking about actually doesnt have any small animals at the moment i think. Plus Rini has been stressing herself out so much recently on journeys.


The rescue can help with bonding.. hence the dating..  x


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

umm.. thats what i was on about. But it could be different when they are brought back to HER cage... I wouldnt really wanna leave them somewhere anyway... I am tempted to get a new one for her as i have a job now. But I will have to think hard as I will probs be getting insurance for them both :/ and a phone contract... so I have to be careful with my money.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Rini said:


> umm.. thats what i was on about. But it could be different when they are brought back to HER cage... I wouldnt really wanna leave them somewhere anyway... I am tempted to get a new one for her as i have a job now. But I will have to think hard as I will probs be getting insurance for them both :/ and a phone contract... so I have to be careful with my money.


The rescue will explain this... but you have to 'descent' everything before you put them in the cage at home together. I put Bebe in hunny and sunnys cage after i descented it with a mixture of vinegar and water and they are fine. Its the smells that make it 'there cage' so give it a clean out, descent it and its fine :thumbsup: x


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

oh, well i wouldnt be able to descent the floors as they are chip board and couldnt be wettened...hmm... im sure something could be figured out


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Zac has now been homed


----------

